# Hello everyone!



## phoenixcat (Dec 28, 2003)

Hi, my name is Brianna  I have two kittens- Phoenix (a brown tabby), and Munky (tortie). They are the sweetest little cats (well, at least Phen is....Munky is pretty skittishand only likes to be held if she asks). We got them a couple months ago, and they will be our first "mostly-indoor" cats. I tried to make them full indoor, becauseI've lost two of my beloved kitties to being indoor/outdoor (one was killed by a cyote, the other was catnapped), but my family can't deal with that. So, they're going to be allowed on a cat run when we're outside with them, come summer. I kind of wanted your opinions on that, because I am NOT losing another cat, and will insist on at least Phen being completrely indoorif you guys think the run is a bad idea. 
Anyways, these two lovely little girls getalong actually relitively well with my dog (she's frightened of the kittens, but they're good to her). Phen is GREAT with people, and willalways run up to anyone that enters the house and beg to get scratched and loved. She really likes to be held, too. Munky is a big fan of chasing anything that moves, but is not affectionate towards us. 

I really wanted a british shorthair or a siamese, but now I wouldn't trade these shelter kittens for anything. 

I'll post pictures soon


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and the kittens sound really adorable too! As far as the cat run I personally wouldn't do it just in case they got away I dont know if I would ever see them again and plus once a cat goes outside, it will keep wanting to go outside, and beg to go out or dart for the door when it opens. If you do I hope you can use a harness to restrain them from running off. Good luck and I'm happy you're trying to keep them mostly indoors.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## phoenixcat (Dec 28, 2003)

thanks  I've had many semi-outdoor cats, so I know exactly what to expect with them wanting out, lol. AndMunky, at least, is already trying really hard to go outside...I don't beleive she's ever been, but she's really eager. Pheonix doesn't show a lot of need for it, so it'll be alot easier to keep her inside in the long run, I think. Also,what I meant by a "cat run" was a long lead staked into the ground, and attatched to a harness. They HAVE to be attatched to something because I can't bear losing another cat 

Thanks for your welcome!


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

A great welcome to you from everyone here!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

phoenixcat said:


> Also,what I meant by a "cat run" was a long lead staked into the ground, and attatched to a harness.


Oh ok I learn something new everyday! I thought you meant like opening the doors and letting them run around ... hehe silly me


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Hi! welcome to the cat forum.

I have a problem with my cat Jerry wanting to go outside all the time to. He was never supposed to go out, however from the time he was a tiny baby he wanted to go go go .... he even got stuck in a tree at a couple months old lol. We had to rescue him :roll: 
I dont really think its a good idea to let them roam...you never know what can happen. I have to fight with Jerry to keep him in the house, and he does sneak out sometimes. He has gotten into fights and gotten hurt pretty bad before. It breakes his heart but I try to keep him in.

If you are planning to put your kitty on a cat run I think it would be ok. Will she like it? I think Jerry would go spastic if I put him on a leash... however I have seen cats on them before and they seemed quite happy.


----------

